# Timberwolves open season with a win after 'tough couple days'



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES – The Timberwolves said hello to their 27th NBA season and in a very public way said their first real goodbye to coach and president of basketball operations Flip Saunders with Wednesday’s stirring 112-111 comeback victory over the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Limited to just 22 games played last season because of injury, Timberwolves point guard Ricky Rubio delivered a career-high 28 points and 14 assists playing his first game under a new four-year, $55 million contract and No. 1 overall draft pick Karl Anthony-Towns' 14-point, 12-rebound double-double set standards for a Wolves rookie in his NBA debut.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/timberwolves-open-season-with-a-win-after-tough-couple-days/338192801/


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Fuck yes. I love Ricky Rubio.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Towns was pretty impressive as well in the opener because he completely played within himself and didn't force anything. Seems like he has a good idea of what his limitations are at the moment. 

I also fully expect Shabazz and Bjelica to see their minutes increase while Tayshaun's minutes decrease as the season progresses. 

This is a fun team to watch.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Towns was pretty impressive as well in the opener because he completely played within himself and didn't force anything. Seems like he has a good idea of what his limitations are at the moment.


It's early obviously, but I'd say the Wolves made the right call taking him at #1 .


> I also fully expect Shabazz and Bjelica to see their minutes increase while Tayshaun's minutes decrease as the season progresses.


I'd expect that as well.


> This is a fun team to watch.


Definitely. With me living down in the Twin Cities now I'm looking forward to catching a few games this season.


----------

